# Dosing ferts safe for shrimp



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

No, copper is NOT toxic except at higher concentrations, like us and most any critter. I routinely have dosed TMG at high levels and other traces with CRS's and Cherries and Amanos without any issues. They have bred just fine without any effort on my part other than good plant care.

Going to extrremes with shrimp or anything is not wise.
Keeping a particular nutrient low is noit the same are trying to eliminate it.

Folks go way too far and have zero clue about what is or is not a lethal concentration or a rick based concentration.

Not met a single shrimp keeper to date who knows where the levels of copper starts to cause any brood issues or adult lethality for any shrimp species in any reasonable test method.

Folks have been dosing traces like TMG and others for a long time without issue. That alone should tell you something.:thumbsup:
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i am 50% leaf zone by API is leathal even at half dose


----------



## xerxes (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Tom, I was really hoping that I would get an answer back like that. The TMG works really well in my experience and it is really quite convenient. The amount of copper in a TMG dose is 0.006% and that doesn't seem to me to be excessive... some degree of copper is going to be needed in the enviroment anyway, for the plants and even the shrimp themselves.

I think I will continue dosing normally with the TMG after the shrimp go in, and just keep an eye out for signs of trouble.

Thanks again!


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

connordude27 said:


> i am 50% leaf zone by API is leathal even at half dose


 
why is that ? all Leafzone is,is chelated iron and potassium.. I dose it,and none of my cherries have cared in the least bit;they continue to munch away and have babies


----------



## Round Head (May 23, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance but what is TMG?
I am getting started with some shrimp and read alot that CSM can kill them.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

CSM+B does not kill shrimp..
TMG= Tropica master Grow

Regards, Orlando


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The real question is how much kills a shrimp and what is the KH of the tank water.

*Dose* makes the poison, not any amount of the "poison". Copper is a required nutrient for shrimp.

Like any drug, too much kills the patient, too little does not cure the disease.
KH is important when discussing any metal, in general, it's more toxic at lower KH's.

This is for free unbound metals though, chelation and other formulations make this more complicated. Chelation generally make the metals much less toxic per unit of ppm etc vs free metal ions.

A simple thing is to test the dosing, or for folks that already have been dosing and not losing shrimp to begin with, we already know it cannot be due to that.

there are 1001 and ways to kill critters in aquariums, we do not know them all or know the competence of every one we post with, however, this is not one of them.

Quite a few folks have these shrimps and dose these products at high concentrations without issues. For this to be the sole reason, we need to all have similar results.

I know I am adding TMG, CMS etc whatever chemical, and I am not having dead shrimp so I KNOW it cannot be due to that, it has to be some other issue.

Perhaps it could be a indirect thing, but it cannot be a direct issue as claimed.
Go back and look for another hypothesis why your shrimp are dying, have issues.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

